# Pas d'affichage raccourci



## farhucy (14 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un iphone11 et une apple watch série 6 et je ne parviens pas à avoir des raccourcis sur mon apple watch. Lorsque j'ouvre l'appli raccourci sur ma watch, j'ai l'affichage suivant "Aucun raccourci : vous pouvez ajouter des raccourcis dans l'app de l'iphone". Apres vérification j'ai bien des raccourcis sur mon iphone et je les ai également sélectionnés pour "apple watch". J'en ai sept normalement qui devrait être visible sur ma watch J'ai beau chercher un peu partout, je ne parviens pas à les voir sur ma montre!!!! Il doit y avoir une subtilité mais je ne vois pas laquelle...
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée et est-ce le seul dans ce cas ?
Par avance, merci de votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Novembre 2020)

Dans cette partie, tu as bien autre chose que 0 pour l'Apple Watch ?


----------



## farhucy (14 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Dans cette partie, tu as bien autre chose que 0 pour l'Apple Watch ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 198577


Bonjour,
J'ai 7 dans tous les raccourcis et 7 Apple Watch.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Novembre 2020)

Quel iPhone as-tu et sous quelle version de iOS ?


----------



## farhucy (14 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Quel iPhone as-tu et sous quelle version de iOS ?


Iphone 11, ios 14.2 et apple watche série 6 watchos 7.1


----------



## fousfous (14 Novembre 2020)

Ça peut mettre du temps à arriver sur la watch aussi.


----------



## farhucy (14 Novembre 2020)

farhucy a dit:


> Iphone 11, ios 14.2 et apple watche série 6 watchos 7.1


Merci pour ton retour. J'avais déjà le même soucis sous ios14.1 et watchos7. J'ai même essayé de tout supprimer et recommencer sans succès, redémarrer l'iphone et la watch mais pas mieux. Cela fait des semaines que j'attends et j'ai l'impression d'avoir loupé quelques choses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Novembre 2020)

farhucy a dit:


> Iphone 11, ios 14.2 et apple watche série 6 watchos 7.1


Donc normalement pas de problème de compatibilité vu qu'il s'agit bien de la dernière version de l'OS dans les deux cas.
Les deux appareils sont-il bien connectés au même Wifi et le bluetooth est activé sur les deux ?


----------



## farhucy (14 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Donc normalement pas de problème de compatibilité vu qu'il s'agit bien de la dernière version de l'OS dans les deux cas.
> Les deux appareils sont-il bien connectés au même Wifi et le bluetooth est activé sur les deux ?


Oui pour le wifi mais pour le bluetooth je n'ai pas d'icone pour l'activer. Je sais seulement que mon iphone a bien détecté la montre.


----------



## farhucy (14 Novembre 2020)

farhucy a dit:


> Oui pour le wifi mais pour le bluetooth je n'ai pas d'icone pour l'activer. Je sais seulement que mon iphone a bien détecté la montre.


Dans le menu réglage de la montre le bluetooth est bien activé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Novembre 2020)

Peut-être que redémarrer les deux appareils leur fera du bien ?
Et si cela ne fait rien, il faudra attendre un peu voir si cela change quelque chose.


----------

